# 1989 arctic cat el tigre



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

looking to sell or trade for decent bolt action rifle or other guns. also considering nice bows. http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=33167249&cat=264&lpid=&search=el tigre&ad_cid=1


----------

